# vacancies



## jsheads (Jan 6, 2010)

Im from the UK currently living in Australia, i am trying to get a job working as a rescue aircrewman on the helicopters or as a paramedic aircrew on helicopters, does anyone please have any info on finding these vacancies. thanks for your help
john


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think you would benefit from direct contact with air service companies, rather than a general forum.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

****** is right in that you will need targeted research into who supplies helicopters to Mexico and where are they used.
I'm sure you also know that "best" solution is to be hired externally and then moved to Mexico as your hiring corporation will take on most of the problems.
My expectation is that you are qualified on a set of helicopters. Those companies need maintenance in Mexico either directly by them of by large users.
I would start by contacting the manufacturing companies at their home office and get directed.
If you have recognized skills that are required and scarce, it will work.


----------



## jsheads (Jan 6, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> ****** is right in that you will need targeted research into who supplies helicopters to Mexico and where are they used.
> I'm sure you also know that "best" solution is to be hired externally and then moved to Mexico as your hiring corporation will take on most of the problems.
> My expectation is that you are qualified on a set of helicopters. Those companies need maintenance in Mexico either directly by them of by large users.
> I would start by contacting the manufacturing companies at their home office and get directed.
> If you have recognized skills that are required and scarce, it will work.


Hi thanks for your help its much appreciated, bet you know the next question, would you happen to know of any companies opperating in mexico that i could contact, thanks again john


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

What helicopters are you qualified to maintain, company & models.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My first question is, Are you fluent in Spanish?
If so, you can use Google to search for those companies and even the Mexican Air Force.


----------



## jsheads (Jan 6, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> What helicopters are you qualified to maintain, company & models.


Hi thanks for your reply but i dont actually maintain helicopters, i am qualified as an aircrew man to work in them and also as a paramedic aircrew man, so any help on that side of things would be great thanks.


----------



## jsheads (Jan 6, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> My first question is, Are you fluent in Spanish?
> If so, you can use Google to search for those companies and even the Mexican Air Force.


Hi i used to speak a little spanish but not really now, but thanks for your info


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Now I think that you are in a much more difficult situation. It is much easier to have a company outside Mexico hire you and then bring you in on assignment which is why I thought helicopter suppliers. To be hired in Mexico as an expat is much more complicated unless you have some really unique skill that someone needs. Also puts a lot more pressure on language as RVGRINGO points out. When you say crew, are you qualified pilot or qualified on some sort of unique machinery where you could have unusual skills? I'm not sure how to find out if there are some large corporations outside Mexico that have a Mexican operation big enough to warrant a helicopter but it is possible.
I do know that Queretaro is trying to become a center of airplane production and that Canadian Commuter plane producer(Bombadier?) recently announced expansion but expect that a long shot.


----------

